# Safari ne marche plus ...



## .:Adidas (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour , j'ai un problème sur mon macbook pro (13*pouces, fin 2011 qui tourne sur OS X 10.8.3 (12D78) ). Safari ne fonctionne plus depuis hier matin et impossible de le faire marcher (je vous écrit depuis google chrome). Pour regardé si j'avais une mise à jour j'ai lancé App Store qui ne fonctionne pas non plus . La galère .
Merci pour vos réponses 

Adidas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 il faut que tu précises (explicites) ce que veux dire : "Safari ne fonctionne plus".

Il ne se lance pas, il se lance mais la page reste blanche, il se lance mais se crashe au démarrage, etc ....?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Déjà jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce fil qui te fournit plusieurs pistes.


----------



## .:Adidas (1 Mai 2013)

Excusez moi d'avoir pas donné plus de détaille . Safari ne charge pas .
 Voici une capture d'écran de safari :
http://hpics.li/0ccc769


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2013)

Apparemment tu arrives à lancer Safari. Par contre, Safari n'arrive pas à aller sur Internet, c'est ça ?


----------

